# Bola de plasma extraña



## juanbenjamin (Jul 15, 2013)

holaa!! muy bueno este sitio, excellente. hace unos dias adquiri una lampara de plasma, o bola de plasma. y funciona muy bien, lo unico que me parece muy extraño es que la lampara se conecta directo a la red (220volt) y e visto por internet que la mayoria utilizan una fuente externa de 12 voltDC.
por este motivo decidi desarmarla y veo que tiene muy pocos componentes, un trafo muy similar a un flyback de TV, un transistor c2073, un capacitor electrolitico de 50 volt 47 microF. y cuatro diodos en puente rectificador de onda completa, y un par  de capacitores grandes rojos ceramicos.

mi pregunta es:

¿¿ESTA LAMPARA DEBERIA FUNCIONAR A 220VAC, O CON UNA FUENTE DE 12VAC?? 


pd: esta lampara tiene años y siempre funciono bien conectada a 220vAC, NOSE SI ESO ESTA BIEN.
GRACIAS!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Si fuera de 12 V , ya hubiera explotado con los 220 V


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 15, 2013)

si eso pienso yo, pero me resulta muy extraño su circuito, se ve muy simple y eh buscado por internet este circuito y no eh conseguido uno igual. todos son a 12vdc. lo mas raro es ese condensador de 50v.. no deberia fritarse con 220v???

graciaas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Ha de tener algo así :

Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 15, 2013)

sii tienez razon, es muy similar, seguramente este ciruito esta basado en ese tipo de circuitos. segun lei no entregan mucha potencia. 
¿¿aunque quizas poniendole un electrolitico o varios en derivado logre mayor corriente??



otra cosa extraña es que no entiendo como se genera una onda cuadrada a tan alta frecuencia sin utilizar un integrado oscilador como el 555 por ejemplo.


----------



## chclau (Jul 15, 2013)

Hay circuitos flyback que son auto oscilantes. 

El 555 es un oscilador "digital", se pueden hacer osciladores con redes RC o LC.


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 15, 2013)

si. me gusta mucho el tema de los osciladores, entiendo lo basico, eh construido algunas teslas pero con trafos de nucleo de hierro, bastante peligrosos por cierto. tengo que meterme mas en el mundo del estado solido jaja


----------

